# Bimini Tops



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm over in Tallahassee and hoping for some suggestions on shops that do bimini top work.

Just looking for some opinions on a bimini top. Just picked up an 09 G3 1756. Photo attached.

Looking for some general recommendations on manufacturers, installation, materials etc.

The more input the better.

Thanks


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Just my thoughts...
I have a 16' cc with a bimini over the console/rear area. The top is GREAT if i am running the river, cruising the beaches or just slacking around. However, if you are going to be doing serious fishing, it is a pain in the butt! Trying to fight a fish with all the poles and straps in the way is irritating! Sure you could put it up and down for casting/catching but why? If you are mainly fishing fresh water where there is not as big of a fight as say a Bull Red, it is tolerable. Bottom line... Yes I do have one and yes i do love it ?(for some reasons). But it can get in the way in a hurry.

Hope this helps


----------

